# Can I post this here?



## beavertrapper30 (Dec 17, 2014)

If I can not post this please delete.

Hello I run a channel on YouTube called Backwood's Trapper and would like to post my latest videos for this season. If anyone likes the channel please like and subscribe to the channel. I don't know everything or try to. Just love to trap and like to help others out when I can.

Here is Season 3 Episode 4 of the 2016-17 season from Wv.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome, I am sure you are allowed to post them, but a moderator should chime in soon


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

done

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

